# Cheap Raffle, GREAT PRIZES!!



## hunter-27 (Mar 29, 2009)

What the heck, only a little time left to enter, so one more thread won't hurt will it? Not going to make this lengthy just making one more attempt to get George what he asked for and to let anyone who missed it know about the prizes available. Read the other Links for more details and a couple of laughs along the way. Send your business cards to:

Send to: George Norris, 24407 Pine Canyon, Spring TX 77380

Links to the other threads:


http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=44389

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=44724

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=44763

Prizes:

#1 O.k. I am gonna make this deal even better.George has agreed to extend the deadline to send in cards.So there will be a drawing from all cards recieved to get prizes.I will send the winner of my prize 2 chrome Sedona pen kits,5 acrylic pen blanks,2 jumbo Cocobolo pen blanks,1-5inch piece of serpent rod,1-Spalted Hackberry,2 -Osage Orange blanks and will fill the rest of a flat rate box with blanks.






__________________
Get all you can,can all you get and sit on the lid.

Ronald Dunn 
Gardendale,AL. 

#2 Ok I'm adding a prize package to the deal as well. Spalted Sugar Maple, Stabilized Corn Cob, 3 Lignum Vitae, 2 Stabilized Apple, 2 Premium Cocobolo, Mystery wood with pink stripe(I think it is Box Elder), Mulberry, curly Black Walnut, Osage Orange, Russian Olive Burl, 2 Stabilized Spalted Maple. I'm sure some other stuff will fall into the box by "accident" while packing it up. NOW, GO GET THOSE CARDS MAILED. This is the least expensive raffle(42 cents) You may ever enter.Attached Thumbnails



Landon
I can turn fine wood into sawdust better than most!!!!!!! 

#3 Ok I'm going to sweeten the pot even more! I'm adding a few of my "Homebrew" resins and 8-10 wood blanks, several are oversized! There's Lignum Vitae, Koa and even a nice piece of Amboyna etc....There's even a couple of chrome Cigar kits

Come on folks get those cards in to George
Let's make him PAY!!Attached Thumbnails

 

__________________
www.MikConCreations.com



#4 Hello everyone,I got a call from rdunn12(Ronald) last night about sending my card of to George to get more participation.Well I have decided to offer a flat rate envelope of nice wood for the raffle. 
Come on everyone send those cards in,Victor__________________
A rich person is not the one who has the most but the one who needs the least.

\"Keep Tree-Cycling\"


http://stores.ebay.com/landfilllumber?refid=store 



#5 Gary(captg) is donating 4 sets of Carbon Fiber Blanks from his inventory. This brings us up to 5 prizes so 5 winners! Get those cards in guys. You still have time and a good chance of winning.


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Good post Landon!Kind of sums it up.You won't find a cheaper raffle.An envelope,stamp and a business card gets you in the drawing.That is a deal!


----------



## keithlong (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey George,I have not even come up with a name for my buiness cards yet, but I will drop you a letter in the mail just to say hello. I am ordering my starter kit tomorrow. I am a newbie here, but have been doing woodworking for several years and it is always good to talk about it with others that share the same passion.


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 29, 2009)

Bring it on!!!!!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 29, 2009)

George, I hope you mail lady has a strong back, I also hope you get a few hundred more cards tomorrow.


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 29, 2009)

You guys really want to bust my chops!  With friends like these, who needs enemas!''I guess they were right when somebody said..."be careful what you wish for". I just wish we didn't have to bribe people to send a business card. What if I had needed money?????


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 29, 2009)

Just trying to help you out George.If you needed money you would be out of luck brother.Bribe?We did'nt bribe anyone.We enhanced the experience of sending in a card.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Mar 29, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> You guys really want to bust my chops!  With friends like these, who needs enemas!''I guess they were right when somebody said..."be careful what you wish for". I just wish we didn't have to bribe people to send a business card. What if I had needed money?????


I think you'd be in trouble <LOL>
just send my mail to the Tijuana Jail 
Com on folks, you heard the poor guy he needs business cards,  get up get down get funky go sideways just go get George your business card do it today do it now,


----------



## rherrell (Mar 30, 2009)

I sent mine. Try to make it in the fall, the colors in the Blue Ridge Mountains are spectacular!:wink:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 30, 2009)

Come on Guys and Gals, let's send George to "Paupers Prison"!!!!!!

:highfive::highfive::highfive:


----------



## BruceK (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, since George wants us to bring it on.....I'm getting a business card in today's mail just to keep him happy.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 30, 2009)

George,  Beware of the sound of the mail lady's footsteps. :bananen_smilies051:

Landon(your little "helper")


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 30, 2009)

*I missed this*



rdunn12 said:


> Just trying to help you out George.If you needed money you would be out of luck brother.Bribe?We did'nt bribe anyone.We enhanced the experience of sending in a card.:biggrin::biggrin:


 
 I don't care what you say, that is FUNNY!!!!  Well put Ronald:bananen_smilies104:


----------



## traderdon55 (Mar 30, 2009)

I seem to live by the saying never do today what you can put off until tomorrow. Well I guess tomorrow is here because my card is going out in todays mail.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Mar 30, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> What if I had needed money?????


 
From what I have seen with this group, you would get it!!:biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 31, 2009)

big blue bump!!!!!


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 31, 2009)

Lost in the mail.
I am sending again.
Dang Post office


----------



## Skye (Mar 31, 2009)

Mine is in the mailbox!


----------



## rej19 (Mar 31, 2009)

In the mail today also.


----------



## OldWrangler (Mar 31, 2009)

Todays net was 3 cards thanks to Paul, Tony & Anita and Craig. I was afraid yesterday was too good to be true. Anyhow that is now about 57 more or less.  Keep coming, we got 10 days left.

George


----------



## kirkfranks (Mar 31, 2009)

Mine went out today


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 1, 2009)

OldWrangler said:


> Todays net was 3 cards thanks to Paul, Tony & Anita and Craig. I was afraid yesterday was too good to be true. Anyhow that is now about 57 more or less. Keep coming, we got 10 days left.
> 
> George


 
I've seen several "in the mail's" lately George, watch out.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 1, 2009)

Only a few days left of me "bumping" this stuff, you all could sure help by doing it for me.  :wink:


----------



## Silvo (Apr 1, 2009)

Got mine in the mail, today!


----------



## wolftat (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't have any cards right now, but George, you are welcome to give me a call if you are going to be in the area and I will even take you out for lunch.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not gonna quit bumping this until its over or I'm satisfied that EVERYONE in IAP has viewed it.    This means all of you on my "top ten" list as well, I think I'm still a couple shy on that.


----------



## ngeb528 (Apr 1, 2009)

hunter-27 said:


> Only a few days left of me "bumping" this stuff, you all could sure help by doing it for me. :wink:


 
I'm doing it too.


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 1, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I don't have any cards right now, but George, you are welcome to give me a call if you are going to be in the area and I will even take you out for lunch.



I made one out of green colored paper and mailed it


----------



## markgum (Apr 1, 2009)

is there a list of the cards he has received?  just curious if mine made it.
thanks.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 1, 2009)

> is there a list of the cards he has received?  just curious if mine made it.



Me too!


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 1, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Me too!


 
 We are working on it.George is getting me a list up.


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 2, 2009)

*List*

Here is a list of all the cards George has received so far.Will update as George receives cards.

CARD LIST...........


Mark Gum Manteca, CA
Larry & Rita Shelton Humbolt, TZ
Dannie & Carole Roggensee Pahrump, NV
Glenn McCullough 
5. Victor Lewandowski 

Freddie Pike Bolivar, MO
Hugh Marshall Springfield, MO
Becca Blevins Brawley, CA
Jim Schrand 
10. Mack Cameron Brooklin, ONT

Bob & Jennifer Cole La Conner, WA
Joe Lacey Surprise, AZ
Tim & Tracy Nicholas 
David Lee Northumberland, ENG
15. Ken Nelsen Las Vegas, NV

JD Dowell Brookfield, MO
Bruce Fifer 
Chuck Ellis Tellico Plains, TN
Dave Ramer Sherwood, OR
20. Lee Patz Corinth, TX


Rick Gibson Bothwell, ONT
Paul & Nancy Fleming Deland, FL
Keith DeLong San Antonio, TX
Ben Lehman .Maitland, FL
25. Mike Hill The Woodlands, TX

Dale Sherman 
Roy & Diane Robaldo Shawnee, OK
Gary Nichols Otsego, MI
Bob Helveston 
30. Larry Zarra Spring, TX 

Don Ward
Michael Hardin Springfield, VA
Lou Metcalf Woodbridge, VA
Paul Sherman Jonesboro, AR
35. Paul Huffman Oklahoma City, OK

Brian Young Dickson, TN
Cathy Sue Hawkins Riverside, CA
Philip Sheridan 
Jim Byron West Henrietta, NY
40. Gary & Margie Max Knifley, KY

Landon Smith Chadron, NE
Scott Morgan 
Ken Ferrell 
Steve Busey Marietta, GA
45. Dave Zeller Spring Hill, FL

Ron Schmidtt Milwaukee, WI
David Drivkhamer Milwaukee, WI
Jim Armour Spokane Velley, WA
Rob Wolfe Mansfield, OH
50. Alton Folsom Chester, VT

Steve & Judy Strassburg Burley, WA
David Miller SW VA
Jason Thompson Parkville, MD
Steve Jans Billings, MT
55. Paul Dion Palestine, TX 

Craig Raper Los Angeles, CA
Tony & Anita Rozendaal East Troy, WI
Barry Roitblat Bellevue, WA
Rich Horner Rimersburg, PA
60. Carl Bakkum Mesa, AZ 

Tim Self Atoka, OK
Bruce Kauffman Ocean Park, WA
Eric Murphy Spring, TX
Darrell Eisner Halifax, NS
65. Kirk Franks Salisbury, MD



Hugo Brown Robertsdale, AL
Skye Maloney Rock Hill, SC
C.T. Hutchings Indianapolis, IN
Rick Herrell Pilot Mtn, NC
70. Ronald Dunn Gardendale, AL

Alan Judy Springfield, OH
Cindy Navarro San Francisco, CA
Harvey Brooks Victoria, BC
John Underhill Ottawa, IL
75. John Pobicki Edison, NJ

Margie & Gary Max Knifley, KY
Mike Schmalenberg Oxford, MI
Donald Barfield New Boston, TX
Lee Hendricks Baytown, TX
80. Darrin Thomas Canastota, NY 

Ron Jones Indianapolis, IN
Joshua Silveous Kingsland, GA
Ken Mayes Crawfordsville, IN
Edward Cohaim Livingston, NJ
85. Roy Quast Hockley, TX
Dale Hemm New Westminster, BC
Paul Dion Palestine, TX
Frank Fusco Mountain Home, AR
Bill Daniels San Bruno, CA
90. Don Farr Dallas, GA
Jerry Sambrook Southwick, MA


----------



## hughbie (Apr 2, 2009)

so, when is George gonna call the deadline?  if it was me, my wife would have made me call it a while back!  LOL


----------



## ngeb528 (Apr 2, 2009)

hughbie said:


> so, when is George gonna call the deadline? if it was me, my wife would have made me call it a while back! LOL


 
The deadline was changed to 4/11.


----------



## OldWrangler (Apr 2, 2009)

Well Gang, 7 more cards today. That's 69 now. I've sent the names to Ronald for him to post. All but one had and address except for a card that had no address and no name. Had to figure it out from the envelope. Got a card from another turner in my back yard. Thats about 5-6 from within 10 miles and don't know any of them.  Keep coming, I may have to put the money on wife's CC.


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 2, 2009)

List updated!


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 2, 2009)

Getting there, I was hoping to cost George at least a Franklin.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 2, 2009)

I sure don't see cards from a few of the "big dogs". Maybe you missed the 8ooo(well not quite but.......) threads so I'll bump this one to the front again.


----------



## Darrin (Apr 3, 2009)

I didn't see my name on the list......did you get mine?


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 3, 2009)

I think the list was complete you could PM George and dbl check, but, I'd toss another in the mail to be sure.  You don't want to be left out of the drawing.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 3, 2009)

The usual bump


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 3, 2009)

George,
 I sent you one. Hope you have gotten it. Let me know.
Cindy


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 3, 2009)

you know the drill, bumping. Calling the E and C guys, what up?


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 4, 2009)

E and C, where are you???


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 4, 2009)

Now I know for sure there are more of you out there who have cards and have not sent them.  Yes, THIS includes a couple "big dogs".  Now I have not mentioned names(yet) but E and C, I'm sure you know you have not parrticipated yet.  How about proving me wrong about something and getting a card in the dang mail.


----------



## OldWrangler (Apr 4, 2009)

With 4 more today, the new total is 83.  Still missing some prominent turners. But you don't have to send a card if you don't want to participate. I really thought I was in trouble with the $1 a head but there is still a week and about 6000 of you who haven't sent so maybe I'm not outta the woods yet.


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (Apr 4, 2009)

PM sent with an e-copy until VistaPrint delivers....

Mike


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Mike!Every little bit helps.


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 5, 2009)

List updated again.See page 4 of this post.


----------



## ngeb528 (Apr 5, 2009)

Only a little time remaining.  Get those cards in soon.


----------



## OldWrangler (Apr 6, 2009)

Disappointing day, only 1 card. Total is now 84 as I had to remove one who was listed twice. Only got til Sat.  Come on and let's make it a c note for the IAP. They need help since they are overworked deleting my "political" remarks. Well, there goes the 1st ammendment, what's next?


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 7, 2009)

George,
          Thanks for doing this. My card went into the mail this morning.
Hope it reaches you half way across the country by Saturday.
Do postmark dates count? (haha)

Jerry


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 8, 2009)

List updated!That is 86 cards only a little time left guys.


----------



## Don Farr (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this earlier with as much time as I spend here reading, but I will send you my card. TODAY!!!!!


----------



## OldWrangler (Apr 8, 2009)

Wednesday's results were zip.....not a single card. It's looking like we may not make the 100 bucks. Not much time left, come on send in a card.


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 10, 2009)

List updated.


----------



## Darrin (Apr 11, 2009)

Hopefully you got your 100th card today.....


----------

